# How do I describe this color/highlight to my stylist?



## MAC_ATTACK (May 12, 2006)

I have an appointment for a full head highlight (2 colors) next week, I found a pic which basically shows what I want. My hair currently is all one color, long layers, dark brown, Is this look achievable with highlights or should I have asked for something else?


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

you should just print that picture out and take it to her when you go to your appt.. stylists are usually really good about that


----------



## user79 (May 13, 2006)

Bring in that picture. Hairstylists can't read your mind.


----------



## Cherrie (May 13, 2006)

Is the brown all your natural hair color? What shade/level of brown is it? They might have to use bleach highlights following with a toner. This may be a long process so you might want to bring some lunch.


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrie* 
_Is the brown all your natural hair color? What shade/level of brown is it? They might have to use bleach highlights following with a toner. This may be a long process so you might want to bring some lunch._

 
This is my haircolor now, it's dyed Dark brown, it's probably a bit lighter than this now from fading. I haven't dyed it for a few months now. And it's a little shorter, just below shoulder length.


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2006)

take the pic.
If you can't take the pic, for whatever reason, tell her you want the two colors to be caramel blond and butter blond all through your hair.
Do tell her that your hair has been dyed darker brown though, that's pertinent info.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 13, 2006)

My hairs the same sorta colour as your and my hairdresser wouldnt let me go blonde because of it being a permanent dye. I was so dissapointed!!!!


----------



## kimmy (May 14, 2006)

the blonde will be bleach, and that's probably all it will be. and the browj will be done with a 30/40 volume developer. so techincally, they will be highlights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i say yeah, take the picture with you. and if you can't, say you want heavy blonde highlights and subtle caramel brown highlights.


----------



## Cherrie (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_ATTACK* 
_This is my haircolor now, it's dyed Dark brown, it's probably a bit lighter than this now from fading. I haven't dyed it for a few months now. And it's a little shorter, just below shoulder length.




_

 

Hmm that might take much more effort to get that platinum blonde on your dyed drk brwn hair. She might have to use 40 vol devleoper w/ bleach and special toner. and that can be harsh on your hair. Its going to be a process. you might have to come back to get it blonder. Either that.. or your ends might be darker than your roots. You need to find a good stylist for this one. Make your moneys worth by not trying to fix it twice!!


----------



## Mikostinko (Jun 5, 2006)

*Hoe Did It Go?*

So MAC_Attack how did it go?  Do you have any pitcures?


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 5, 2006)

I hate it hairstylist say you cant go blonde...one refused me so i said 'look just do it and if it goes wrong its my fault' they did it and were like 'wow im suprised it didnt go yellow!!'

 my hair is naturally black and ive got bleach blonde highlights... my hair is really healthy and in good condition.as long as you maintain and condition your style youll be fine.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 6, 2006)

I think u should go to a real good stylist whose been around and is experienced. Also take the picture with you.


----------



## MissKaylee* (Jun 8, 2006)

Its going to take awhile. My hair was a little darker then yours is now when i decided i wanted it lighter. I had to go in two times, just to lighten it to a carmelly color because anything more than that each time would totally wreck the hair. It was very costly too so make sure you're 100% sure you want light hair. If you go at the pace mine did to not get so much damage, that will probably take you 4 times of full head highlights. But totally take in the picture and the hairdresser will most likely be able to go by that... if not, get one who does !


----------



## kimb (Jun 13, 2006)

did you get this done yet? lets see pics if you did!!!


----------



## bellamia (Jun 13, 2006)

Just make sure you go to a "color specialist" no just a hairstylist.


----------

